# floating Tads...then dead



## redhawk (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, I need help. This seems like it's happening too much three of the last 7 tads started floating towards the last week or so before their front legs came out. It may be 4 tads. Well it's not right. There was even one that just barely had back legs. 
I feed them a spiralina shrimp meal powder that I hydrate and put in a syringe and feed a little bit every day. No more then what they can eat in a day. Sometimes I skip a day. I've raised more than 20 tads on this formula successfully and have not had high lose. I just started using kent black water expert and I have a sprig of java moss in each cup. Each tad is kept in about 3-4 oz of water. Sometimes I change the water if it gets cloudy or there is just a bunch of debris. Other times the tads will stay in the same water through the whole metamorphosis. There are also what look to be like tiny beetle swimming in the water. Pin prick sized bugs, like mite size. Thanks for any help, suggestions, or comments on simular experiences.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

What specie are the ones you are losing?


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

i have a tad that is doing that as well u need to lower the water level and put some IAL or plant cuttings so they have somethign to rest on and are able to feed still he is still alive and has his back legs and floats on his left side i think he might pop fronts soon but give them somethign they can rest on.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Definately put something in there for them to grip. I lost 2 tads because they popped front legs before I expected them to, and they drowned  . Lower the water level, and give them something to climb on when they look like they will pop front legs soon. Then what I do when they d pop the front legs, I lower the water so they can barely be completely submerged. Then when I see they come out of the water, I tilt the containers so they can climb out very easily. Its possible that they just need something to climb onto. Good luck


----------



## redhawk (Sep 28, 2007)

These are azureus tads. It's weird, I've raised allmost all the tads that I've had and I'm not doing anything different, I think. I tried lowering the water level on the last one to where he could barely get submerged and I found hime dead on his back. Do any of you see little bugs in your tad water? Do you notice any problems when you feed a lot. I used to feed more on an everyother day schedule but when I noticed that they ate what I fed on a day to day basis I just started feeding every day. Maybe they're just getting gassy

thanks


----------



## otis1978 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've heard that sudden swings in water PH can be a cause of bubbles forming inside tads. If you've just started using black water maybe this could have caused it? I've had this problem myself in the past.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Usually it works its way out in terms of future tads not developing the bubble. Usually this is seen, as is a number of other problems in tads, if the parent frogs are new to the whole breeding thing. An example would be my cobalts...the tads got bubbles then died for atleast the first six months, everyone of the tads did this. Now they dont at all and this is almost three years later.


----------

